# rat breeding setups



## gozz (Aug 15, 2008)

would like to see peoples rat breeding set ups post some pics here mine


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm looking at breeding some rats soon. Just a few not as big as that, can someone post here or give me a pm on what I'd need to start them up, and how much it would cost for a setup+the rats? and what you use in there cages etc please?


----------



## gozz (Aug 15, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> I'm looking at breeding some rats soon. Just a few not as big as that, can someone post here or give me a pm on what I'd need to start them up, and how much it would cost for a setup+the rats? and what you use in there cages etc please?


 have a look at my first pic on the left there is some crazy clack tubs just use them. make sure you use a soldering iron to melt holes in the tub thats 20 dollars go to a produce store and buy drinking bottle and hide that is all you need except rats or mice


----------



## Vixen (Aug 15, 2008)

Awesome setup mate I love looking at other peoples.

Do you breed them in those longer tub things, then stick them in the blue tubs for rearing?


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2008)

gozz said:


> have a look at my first pic on the left there is some crazy clack tubs just use them. make sure you use a soldering iron to melt holes in the tub thats 20 dollars go to a produce store and buy drinking bottle and hide that is all you need except rats or mice


 Thanks!


----------



## gozz (Aug 15, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Awesome setup mate I love looking at other peoples.
> 
> Do you breed them in those longer tub things, then stick them in the blue tubs for rearing?


 the long tubs are for growing them out the blue tubs are the breeding tub will be getting more grow out tubs soon all my snakes are feed from the grow out tubs and all the breeders live to a ripe old age then retired into the big tubs with an old male hes 2 years old now and loves the old ones lol there one male to one or two female in the small tubs


----------



## Vixen (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok got some photos of mine, just finnished up down there.

Small rack is for the mice, top 3 tubs have 6.1 or 5.1 ratio, bottom two will be used for growing out.

Rat rack is the 10 tub one, 2 females per each to raise a little, then I have a bathtub for growing out.


----------



## gozz (Aug 15, 2008)

very nice vixenbabe


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice Vixen , they work well dont they .....I was thinking of doing another one .
Here's mine , am going to make a few changes on the new one , but the basic set up works very well .


----------



## southy (Aug 15, 2008)

im at the moment building some rat rack tubs almost the same as some of those pictured. what is the best size mesh people find so the food can be left on top but at the same time is good enough to withstand the rats chewing them?


----------



## Vixen (Aug 15, 2008)

1/2 inch would probably be best, however some of the smaller foods fall though this - like the new barastock pellets.

I know of some people who use smaller wire but I wasnt game to try this just incase they had trouble getting to the feed.


----------



## southy (Aug 15, 2008)

cheers, thanks for that


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 15, 2008)

some sweet as setups guys gozz just curious in ur photo on the left is that a cat run up the top left corner or some sought of reptile run?? lol


----------



## Renagade (Aug 15, 2008)

hey gozz, what is the wire tunnel that goes into the window, is it for a cat? great setups guys, do you get wild rats hanging about for the females and food?


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 15, 2008)

top right corner sorry


----------



## steph (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi guys, just wondering in winter do you need to cover up the vents to try and keep them warm?
Could they get sick in the cold? or are they fine to leave like that in the cold?
Interesting.....
Thanx
Steph


----------



## gozz (Aug 15, 2008)

steph said:


> Hi guys, just wondering in winter do you need to cover up the vents to try and keep them warm?
> Could they get sick in the cold? or are they fine to leave like that in the cold?
> Interesting.....
> Thanx
> Steph


 no u dont


----------



## Vixen (Aug 15, 2008)

steph said:


> Hi guys, just wondering in winter do you need to cover up the vents to try and keep them warm?
> Could they get sick in the cold? or are they fine to leave like that in the cold?
> Interesting.....
> Thanx
> Steph


 
Mine have been fine all winter - dropped to about 5 degrees on some nights but that wasnt common. As long as they have a box or something, and the others body warmth theyll be fine.

Main thing you will have to worry about is in summer, they overheat very easily.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 15, 2008)

Heat is worse for them IMO ....
I have got 3 fresh litters in my tubs now and its very cold where they are kept .
I just put a little extra bedding in winter for the to make a bigger nest to sleep in .


----------



## Lockie (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Gozz, are they drip tubes running to each tub - do you use those brass drip nozzles (fed by the container of water on top, by the looks?).


----------



## gozz (Aug 16, 2008)

yes its a cat run goes to an outside pen ,yes i do have a tank that feed the tubs with water with drip feeders and so far my staffies keep any wild rats away never seen one here cheers


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice sep up Gozz!! Where did you get the water drip feeders?


----------



## gozz (Aug 16, 2008)

Simon at everthing reptiles in brissy there an american type very good


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Gozz, the bottles are ok to use but can be a pain to fill heaps of them.


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice setup gozz. just a quick question, do the male rats eat the babies if they are the only male in the cage or are they just cannabalistic. i was reading an earlier thread where they say you can have rats get pregnant whilst still feeding its first litter. that to me says you can still keep them together. i've just started a colony myself and i've seperated the mum from dad because shes about to pop and i don't trust him not to eat them 

That wasn't quick at all


----------



## gozz (Aug 16, 2008)

my males dont eat there babies you might get one that does, but he gets kulled straight away you keep the male in there so the female gets pregnant streight away as female rats ovulate within 48 hours after giving bith


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks mate, that'll make it a bit easier and take up alot less room. Hopefully i'll have my first litter in the next day or so. She's in there busily building her nest.


----------



## Frank (Aug 16, 2008)

does anybody use bath tubs if so can you post pics


----------



## Vixen (Aug 16, 2008)

Frank said:


> does anybody use bath tubs if so can you post pics


 
I use a bathtub to grow up the feeders. Allows for plently of exercise so they grow to be healthy lean adults rather than on the fat side.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 16, 2008)

Gozz, where did you get the rat rack and the large growing tubs from?


----------



## iceman (Aug 16, 2008)

i use bath-tubs to breed my rats in.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 16, 2008)

I also use bath tubs, posted a few picks here last year, if you do a search you should find them.
I make the lids to fit on the inside rim of the bath tubs thou, so that they cant get up on the edges, i just hang a feed cage over the side made from snake and mice mesh, its only half a cm so they have to eat the food out of the cage so there is no wastage at all.


----------



## gozz (Aug 16, 2008)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Gozz, where did you get the rat rack and the large growing tubs from?


 Mate it was a one off thing Bait and Bug was selling his setup and i bought the rack off him. He has sold everything. the large tubs i was useing as a herb garden at one stage cant remember where i got them from sorry. If i was going to do a rat system i would use True Blues bath tub system cheers


----------



## Frank (Aug 16, 2008)

searched for trueblue set up no luck, gozz did you find it of so post pics please


----------



## Saz (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's a couple of my mouse racks, single males and Mum's with litters live in these. The Mums taking a break after a litter or being weaned are kept in groups in larger tubs.


----------



## gozz (Aug 16, 2008)

Frank said:


> searched for trueblue set up no luck, gozz did you find it of so post pics please


 look up TrueBlue theads started its in there


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 16, 2008)

heres a couple of pics of the way i set up the bath tubs.


----------



## bigi (Aug 16, 2008)

Saz, thats a nice clean setup mate, 

1 Where do you get those tubs and racks ?
2 Fully describe the layout in the tubs and or internal pic
3 could we see pics of your larger tubs
4 do they chew through them, i would assume rats would
cheers


----------



## boxhead (Aug 16, 2008)

Saz
are rack and tubs from the Reject shop . look like ones i saw in shop .
cheers Ron


----------



## NSavage (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice water bottles Rob . Good excuse as well. "I have to go down the bottlo coz the rats need more water bottles" :lol:.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 16, 2008)

hahaha, yeah go the 1125ml bundy rum bottles, they seem to be made to fit the cork shaped rubber water bottle stoppers. I normally run around 20 to 30 females and 1 to 2 males per tub. The water only needs to be topped up once or twice a week depending on time of year. If i go away for a week i just put 4 or so bottles per tub. I use a hollow besser block for them to get on top of to reach the nozzles, they also us it as a hide. Works well.
They are also easy to clean, takes about 10 minutes to change the hysorb and once or twice a year i take them out side and scrub them down. Too easy.


----------



## bigi (Aug 16, 2008)

heres a do it yourself guide for a rat breeding rack , simular to Dickies, checkout the water feeder, its a doozie
http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/rat_rack/ratrack.shtml


----------



## gozz (Aug 16, 2008)

bigi said:


> heres a do it yourself guide for a rat breeding rack , simular to Dickies, checkout the water feeder, its a doozie
> http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/rat_rack/ratrack.shtml


 there the same water feeders i buy


----------



## Saz (Aug 17, 2008)

They are way too small for ratties, I keep my mice in these tubs. Rats would indeed chew through them in one night through sheer bordom of not being able to move!

They were bought from a 'cheap' shop near me. Don't know why they are termed cheap shops as they don't seem much cheaper than anywhere else LMAO! They were $50 each. Can't remember what the brand name is but these ones are good as they click in place rather than just sliding in place.

The mice haven't nibbled at all, but I provide them all with wheels to keep them healthy and occupied (except Mums with litters so they aren't distracted from their motherly duties)

I don't have to breed many rat litters as most of my pythons are Anteresia and are fine on adult mice. My rats live in the lap of luxury with hammocks and toys LMAO!

Those that are bred from are housed in large storage tubs (the kind you get in Kmart which have a black base and orange/red lid) whilst raising their litters, then they go back into the group cage for a rest between litters.





bigi said:


> Saz, thats a nice clean setup mate,
> 
> 1 Where do you get those tubs and racks ?
> 2 Fully describe the layout in the tubs and or internal pic
> ...


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 17, 2008)

Just been down to see Simon at everything Reptile, bought myself some of those drip water things that Gozz has on his setup. Absolutely brilliant, so easy to set up it's not funny, don't leak and now i only have a bucket to fill every now and then. Thanks Gozz for the info, it's gunna save me heaps of time. 
Oh and when i got home one of my females has just had her first litter. Our first as i've only just set it up so now i have to try and keep the wife away from them. She falls in love with anything thats a baby, good if i want another baby snake but a bit of an inconveience for when i have to gas the little buggers


----------



## jaih (Aug 17, 2008)

What do you use to feed them.
ive been fedding mine fruit every day and dog buiscuts and i havent had any
babys for about a month or 2.
Thanks


----------



## gozz (Aug 17, 2008)

Mudimans said:


> Just been down to see Simon at everything Reptile, bought myself some of those drip water things that Gozz has on his setup. Absolutely brilliant, so easy to set up it's not funny, don't leak and now i only have a bucket to fill every now and then. Thanks Gozz for the info, it's gunna save me heaps of time.
> Oh and when i got home one of my females has just had her first litter. Our first as i've only just set it up so now i have to try and keep the wife away from them. She falls in love with anything thats a baby, good if i want another baby snake but a bit of an inconveience for when i have to gas the little buggers


 they are a must have those drip feeders


----------



## swaddo (Aug 17, 2008)

Do you guys have any trouble with the rodents gnawing their way out of the tubs? I had mice in a plastic tank when I was a kid and they were constantly chewing their way out through the lid.


----------



## gozz (Aug 17, 2008)

swaddo said:


> Do you guys have any trouble with the rodents gnawing their way out of the tubs? I had mice in a plastic tank when I was a kid and they were constantly chewing their way out through the lid.


 no problems here but do get the odd naw mark now and then


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 17, 2008)

I've had mine is the large black Nylex tubs in a rack and not a problem in 3 months.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 17, 2008)

Tip : dont stick your hand on the wire when your not paying attention :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 17, 2008)

jaih said:


> What do you use to feed them.
> ive been fedding mine fruit every day and dog buiscuts and i havent had any
> babys for about a month or 2.
> Thanks


 
i just feed mine the store bought rat food but my wife is always feeding them scraps of anything we don't eat, vegies, toast, chocolate cake  Just kidding, we never have leftover cake  I 'm looking for something different but because i think the store bought stuff might get a little expensive when i get a few running around


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 17, 2008)

ohh blood. Love the bite, nice nails


----------



## gozz (Aug 17, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Tip : dont stick your hand on the wire when your not paying attention :lol:


 yes they can bite hard lol but they only get away with it once a second time and there gone to snake food


----------



## Vixen (Aug 17, 2008)

gozz said:


> yes they can bite hard lol but they only get away with it once a second time and there gone to snake food


 
Meh was my fault, I feed them yummy tidbits through the wire, probably thought I had food.

When the tubs are out and my hands are actually in there they never bite


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh no, you is gonna get the plague now you is.


----------



## snakecharma (Aug 19, 2008)

here is one of my setups


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 20, 2008)

i only got a small set up mine are in large bird cages,seem to be doing well got 2 hides in each cage.climbing branches and both are breeding well, never take out males just provided a extra hide so they had somewhere to go when the girls booted them out of the love nest...........what i feed them is a mix of pellets,doggy biscuits,cereal,porridge,fruit,vegies and bread sometimes they get warm milo on cold mornings AND THEY LOVE IT....also they go ape on frozen peas just thaw em out and give them to em and they will leave anything else and go the peas first..........what i did want to ask is both my females when they have babies drag bits of food into the nest does anyone else seem to have their girls do that?


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 20, 2008)

my mice and rats always build their nest right under the food, i think its for easy access while feeding the litter.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 20, 2008)

could be too mac.......


----------



## Krystal (Aug 20, 2008)

Snakecharma do you have vents on the sides of those tubs? Just wondering how they would go in summer without it as some of my rats died in summer because of the heat.
redbellybite - my rats all take a stash of food into their nest wether they are male or female, it is just what rats to do to save the yummy stuff and instinct. And you don't need to thaw the peas as they still love them frozen, if you put them in a bowl of water they fish them out as well.


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 20, 2008)

here are one of the stands i have setup. simple but it does the job.....


----------



## snakecharma (Aug 20, 2008)

krystal each of those tubs has a mess lid so yeah they get enough air


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 20, 2008)

My rat rack set up. Will have sipper valves soon. Here is a link to the builing of the rack.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/rat-rack-built-duw-78590


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 20, 2008)

just a ???? since yous all breed rats how often do they breed for example 2 rats 1 male how often will they pop em out????


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 20, 2008)

dukyboi said:


> just a ???? since yous all breed rats how often do they breed for example 2 rats 1 male how often will they pop em out????



It depends how hard you drive them, how big you want the offspring etc. I have been going for 5 months and have had 3 lots litters from all 4 females. I only need fuzzies and weaners.

From breeding to birth takes on average for mine 25 days. Another 14 days to the babys to feed until culled. Then I give them 14 days rest before starting again. Some people leave in the male and have the female pregnant straight away but I feel my method yeilds more pups per litter.


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Rat breeding set-up*

Here's mine, 94 litre tubs two females x one male per tub, four 3 litre pineapple tins in the bottom with mesh on top of the tins to form a mezzanine [2nd floor] where the water and food bowls are,with the water changed daily and the fresh food twice daily, average clutch size 17, biggest 24...cheers solar 17


----------



## Australis (Aug 21, 2008)

This video might be of some interest to others.

*Herp Alert - Rodent Breeding Facility!*

http://reptilegeeks.com/videos/id_17/title_herp-alert-rodent-breeding-facility/


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 21, 2008)

heres my set up. very simple, just using the bigger breeding tubs. im putting together some bath tubs at the moment, and another rack for rat mums(smaller tubs).
1. rat rack.
2. 6 mums with weaning mice.
3. baby rats
4. pinkies


----------



## Lewy (Aug 21, 2008)

Picks of our rat and mouse cage we have just started out so are using our old little fish tanks


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 22, 2008)

hey guys i've got a question. At the moment till I can make a rack i've got the six (3 males 3 females) i didn't cull in a 3ft aquarium, they've got wood shavings bedding, a hide box, a tube (for entertainment), food and water. will having them all together affect their breeding?

reason im asking is because the last 2 rats i used to have, they'd be doing the bizzo alll the time. these guys don't really seem to be showing any sort of sexual activity. closest i've seen to it is when they all go crazy and start jumping on eachother and the one that gets jumped on rolls onto its back and accepts defeat so theres no sly secretive sex going on there.

If the females pregnant, does the male stop mating with her or does he just continue as per usual?

cheers 
Daniel


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah they are brilliant, I just got a load from the States, $4 each and totally adjustable and rebuildable. 



gozz said:


> there the same water feeders i buy


----------



## Krystal (Aug 22, 2008)

Danny.Boy, female rats go into heat every 4 or 5 days I don't think they constantly mate or allow the males to mate with them unless they are in heat. Maybe you should try separating them for a few days before reintroducing the males?
My male and female that lived together didn't mate whereas he used to mate with the females I put in his cage.
When my girls come into heat they are very energetic and if I put my hand on their lower back they crouch there and they vibrate the ears and then jump away after a few seconds. It is really quite funny to watch.


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 22, 2008)

were to u get the big rolls of mesh i can only find the 200mm gutter gaurd rolls


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 23, 2008)

???


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Aug 23, 2008)

dukyboi said:


> were to u get the big rolls of mesh i can only find the 200mm gutter gaurd rolls


 
bunnings have it and most produce stores... its just called mice and snake proof mesh comes in a few diferent sizes we got it in about 1m by 30mtre rolls.


----------



## swaddo (Aug 23, 2008)

what Kimmy said


----------



## cougars (Sep 28, 2008)

Where can you get the water valves from? What price are they? I did a Google search and only found them in the States.

Cheers


----------



## gozz (Sep 28, 2008)

You can buy the valves from here , EVERYTHING REPTILE 
*346 Manly Road, Manly West, Queensland 4179
Tel: 07 33935320; Fax: 07 33934657; Mob: 0417 618609
[email protected] *


----------



## gelusmuse (Sep 29, 2008)

I have 11 rats in 2 large breeding tubs. Only have to feed 2 snake though.


----------



## cougars (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks gozz. He is all out at the moment,Im goin to get them from the states at $3.99 US each.


----------



## blackthorn (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw this thread a few months ago and saw the link to Hsut77's thread on building a rat rack. I was feeling particularly motivated that day, so I went and bought some wood and started trying to build one  I already had tubs and screws lying around, so I didn't need to get much for it.

I've slowly been working at it since then, before work and on my weekends and I finally finished it tonight and moved it into the rat shed. Haven't put any rats in there just yet, might save that for next weekend.

Thought I'd throw up some snaps of the rat shed with my new rat rack. Thanks to Hsut77 for the DIY tutorial!


----------



## Blake182 (Oct 10, 2012)

just my cheap set up for now


----------



## K.Sparky (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all
This is one of the racks that I have been building for other people, this one is actually for myself just have to the top shelf, then fit the self watering system and caster wheels then I can add it the rest of my collection.


In regards to the watering system I have plenty in stock if anyone is interested.
Cheers Kevin.


----------



## Blake182 (Oct 10, 2012)

...


----------



## K.Sparky (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ is the pic working now


----------



## shaye (Oct 10, 2012)

where is a good place to get water bottles or even just the caps
push in or even screw on 
comment on here or pm me 
thnx


----------



## shaye (Oct 14, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## saximus (Oct 14, 2012)

These are the ones I use:
JSF-201 Drinking Bottle 500cc | Reptile Direct Australia

I really like the people at Reptile Direct too. Always friendly and quick if you choose delivery


----------



## wokka (Oct 14, 2012)

This is ourbreeding racks and auto waterers.


----------

